# Samyang announces filter holder for the 14mm f/2.8 lens



## sagittariansrock (Jan 22, 2014)

I have been contemplating this lens for a while, especially after reading Dustin Abbott's review. The only issue was lack of filters other than the uber-expensive Lee 150 adapter system.
It seems that Samyang has developed something themselves. While not ideal for me, since I have already invested in the Lee 4x6 system, it might be a nice thing for a lot of landscape photographers. However, few might want to go for the Cokin filters designed to go with this, but hopefully the Lee 150 filters will work somehow.
http://www.samyang-europe.com/index.php/new-products/samyang-filter-holder-sfh-14


----------



## slclick (Jan 22, 2014)

and it doubles as a riot shield, don't get me wrong, I really like my 14. It is the best bang for the buck lens outside the 40 Pancake but this is a tad too expensive (1/3 of the lens cost) and far too large or is my lack of experience in the world of drop in filters showing?


----------



## JohnnyPockets (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome. I love my rokinon, but every time I see nd pictures I contemplate selling it and getting the 10-22.
Anyone want to take a guess what this will cost?

P.s. Long time lurker, first time poster.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 22, 2014)

JohnnyPockets said:


> Awesome. I love my rokinon, but every time I see nd pictures I contemplate selling it and getting the 10-22.
> Anyone want to take a guess what this will cost?
> 
> P.s. Long time lurker, first time poster.



Samyang says 32 euros on their site.


----------



## Cali_PH (Jan 23, 2014)

Finally! I've been waiting since they announced they were working on one a while ago. I wonder what the chances are I can get my hands on one before my Utah/Arizona trip in late February...

EDIT - Fantastic price, as opposed to the hundreds for the Hitech Lucroit filter holder & adapter. At that price, I'll buy two in case I drop one off a cliff or it somehow gets cracked in my bag. ;D


----------



## JohnnyPockets (Jan 23, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> JohnnyPockets said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. I love my rokinon, but every time I see nd pictures I contemplate selling it and getting the 10-22.
> ...



Thanks, the euro sign threw me. So for the filter holder and a single filter it looks like it will be about 140 usd. I guess I can stomach that


----------



## slclick (Jan 23, 2014)

I thought it was 63 Euros.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 23, 2014)

slclick said:


> I thought it was 63 Euros.



It is 63 Euros for the filter I think.
You are right about the size- the Lee filters for the Nikon 14-24 are 150mm X 150mm (or 170mm), so this is an odd size. I wonder why they did not just go for the 150x150 size so people can use Lee filters.
I can see people investing in a Lee filter set if they have a 14-24, but I don't know if people will invest in a crummy Cokin set with just 3 options for the 14 2.8.


----------



## ernieba1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I assume this is fairly worthless for polarizing filters. With that wide-angle, the effect can't be even across the frame, right?

So, it's basically just for ND's?


----------



## HankMD (Jan 23, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I have been contemplating this lens for a while, especially after reading Justin Abbott's review. The only issue was lack of filters other than the uber-expensive Lee 150 adapter system.
> It seems that Samyang has developed something themselves. While not ideal for me, since I have already invested in the Lee 4x6 system, it might be a nice thing for a lot of landscape photographers. However, few might want to go for the Cokin filters designed to go with this, but hopefully the Lee 150 filters will work somehow.
> http://www.samyang-europe.com/index.php/new-products/samyang-filter-holder-sfh-14



After some googling I could only find one Dustin Abbott who has reviewed this lens 

I for one would love to have a filter system to go with this lens, as well, but I also prefer Lee's.


----------



## pinktech (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd be intrigued if there were more than 3 filters available. I just wrote and asked if more were planned; a 3 stop will silken moving water but isn't quite enough to get lots of cloud movement. Also couldn't tell if there are 2 available slots so you could use an ND and a split ND. The 14 is amazing and would be even more so with creative filters.


----------



## Zv (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for posting this I was waiting for news on the Samyang filter holder. It would be nice to have an ND ability, even just a few stops is fine with me.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 23, 2014)

HankMD said:


> After some googling I could only find one Dustin Abbott who has reviewed this lens
> 
> I for one would love to have a filter system to go with this lens, as well, but I also prefer Lee's.



Oops! Corrected. Thanks


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 23, 2014)

ernieba1 said:


> I assume this is fairly worthless for polarizing filters. With that wide-angle, the effect can't be even across the frame, right?
> 
> So, it's basically just for ND's?


You can use polarizers, and I'm guessing this thing rotates, but you'll lose autofocus because you'll have to use the much cheaper linear polarizers (oh wait, it's manual focus )

Yes, it will give an uneven look to skies, but sometimes that's not a bad thing if done carefully, and it can still be used for water scenes (think water fall in woods with little to no sky, etc.)


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 23, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> ernieba1 said:
> 
> 
> > I assume this is fairly worthless for polarizing filters. With that wide-angle, the effect can't be even across the frame, right?
> ...



It seems from the description it only works in vertical and horizontal orientation. That's not good for a C-PL.
They could have done a better job of this...


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 23, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> It seems from the description it only works in vertical and horizontal orientation. That's not good for a C-PL.
> They could have done a better job of this...


Ouch, that's not great for ND grads, either, in some situations. Plain NDs will work well, and at least it's reasonably cheap compared to the options for the Nikon 14-24.


----------



## flowers (Jan 28, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> Finally! I've been waiting since they announced they were working on one a while ago. I wonder what the chances are I can get my hands on one before my Utah/Arizona trip in late February...
> 
> EDIT - Fantastic price, as opposed to the hundreds for the Hitech Lucroit filter holder & adapter. At that price, I'll buy two in case I drop one off a cliff or it somehow gets cracked in my bag. ;D



Me too! The other option was ridiculously priced considering how dirt cheap the lens is! I hope they start selling them soon, I'd like the option to put filters on my 14


----------



## pinktech (Feb 3, 2014)

I finally heard back from Samyang Europe this morning. If they're truly not going to add a few more filters, I think this is a No for me, esp. since I use a FF camera. If it's going to be limited to a light ND and you have to buy another set down the road anyway,... Oh, and they called me Sir, but I am a Madame.

(copied from email, their reply is italicized)

Can the Samyang holder be adjusted to work with other brands of filters?
_Unfortunately, it is not possible.
_ 
I am particularly interested in the Hitech Prostop filters that measure 165x165x1.5mm and have a light blocking foam gasket. If not, do you anticipate that the Cokin range will be extended beyond 3 SKUs?
_I`m afraid that answer is no
_
Also, I could not tell from the photo or video, can the holder accommodate 2 filters such as an ND and a Grad ND?
_Yes, it is possible._

Does it rotate for placing the grads?
_Yes, but it may cause a vignette on full frame sensor.
_

Is there an adapter for a CPL or is one expected soon?
_It is not at this moment._


----------



## flowers (Feb 3, 2014)

pinktech said:


> I finally heard back from Samyang Europe this morning. If they're truly not going to add a few more filters, I think this is a No for me, esp. since I use a FF camera. If it's going to be limited to a light ND and you have to buy another set down the road anyway,... Oh, and they called me Sir, but I am a Madame.
> 
> (copied from email, their reply is italicized)
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for sharing! No CPL? Then it's not for me. I also shoot FF.


----------



## rmfagan (Feb 3, 2014)

A circular polarizer on a 14mm lens on FF is fairly pointless... Because polarization can only occur over a limited angle (90 degree IIRC) using one on such a wide lens would almost certainly result in uneven polarization across the image, i.e. banding in a blue sky. 

It is generally not recommended.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 3, 2014)

rmfagan said:


> A circular polarizer on a 14mm lens on FF is fairly pointless... Because polarization can only occur over a limited angle (90 degree IIRC) using one on such a wide lens would almost certainly result in uneven polarization across the image, i.e. banding in a blue sky.
> 
> It is generally not recommended.



Polarizer at 14mm is not pointless.
1. Your frame might only contain a part of the sky.
2. You might want to reduce reflections in an indoor shot.
Not allowing polarizers is restrictive.
It is silly that Samyang couldn't make something compatible with the 150mm filters.
If they work with the 14-24 I don't see why they won't with the 14mm.
I'll receive mine in a few minutes and will probably have to look for a DIY solution.


----------



## flowers (Feb 4, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> rmfagan said:
> 
> 
> > A circular polarizer on a 14mm lens on FF is fairly pointless... Because polarization can only occur over a limited angle (90 degree IIRC) using one on such a wide lens would almost certainly result in uneven polarization across the image, i.e. banding in a blue sky.
> ...



Thank you for this post.  Like you said, CPL is not for skies, it's for manipulating polarized reflections (polarized light in the sky is reflected sunlight) inside and outside. It's not in any way restricted to "making the sky bluer".
Let us know your impressions on the filter holder and if you succeed in adapting a third party CPL filter to it somehow!


----------



## rmfagan (Feb 4, 2014)

I am aware that uses for a cpl extend beyond darkening skies. Rather I was using that as an example. Regardless, natural or artificial light will scatter and an ultra wide such as the Samyang 14 will result in uneven polarization across the frame, whether that frame includes sky or not. Granted, this phenomenon is most apparent with an even subject such as a blue sky. While other images may not show it as well, it still occurs.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2014)

rmfagan said:


> I am aware that uses for a cpl extend beyond darkening skies. Rather I was using that as an example. Regardless, natural or artificial light will scatter and an ultra wide such as the Samyang 14 will result in uneven polarization across the frame, whether that frame includes sky or not. Granted, this phenomenon is most apparent with an even subject such as a blue sky. While other images may not show it as well, it still occurs.



I use a CPL with the 17TS-E a lot, it does an amazingly good job of killing glare in interiors and on pool decks. Wooden floors, wow, couldn't shoot a wooden floor without a CPL now, same for granite counter tops etc etc.


----------

